# Asia- my first beloved Whippet



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This was the joy of my heart- ASIA!! This was the most most amazing dog I have ever lived with. He was playing in the yard one day, being the proud Uncle to a litter of Spoo babies, when out of nowhere, he slipped a disc in his spine and had to be rushed to the vet. The next morning, out of love for him, we had to have him pts...I thought I would die. We got Iris, not to replace him, but to fill the hole he left behind. She couldn't look any less like him. He was a very pale honey and white.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

What a beauty!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. He was a very special boy!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aww poor boy. He was beautiful.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, it was the most heartbreaking experience of my dog owning life! He was everything I ever wanted in a dog.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

what a pretty boy! love that first shot!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My oldest song took all of these. Thank you. It was easy when you loved him to be able to capture him in photographs.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

This brought tears to my eyes.........What a lovely name for a sweet boy.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I can really tell what a sweet he was. It just shines out of his eyes. I'm glad that you shared them with us.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you ladies. One day I will post the book I wrote about his life. He meant the world to me!!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Asia is very pretty and looks like he was a wonderful family member. Just today I am going through a similar very painful experience with my wonderful Tiger that I've had for 17 years. It's so hard to make these decisions and know when the right time is to let them go. Tiger's lying in my lap sleeping, and I love him so. Here's a picture of him with Susie, my little kitty.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

It is a wonderful feeling knowing that you are loved and have been loved back in life by an animal that is so special to the heart....Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_What a sweet looking fellow. It is so difficult to let those special pets go even if it is for the best. You must miss him very much. _


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Amerique...you will know because you love him what you need to do and when to do it. It is an awful choice to have to make, but we do it out of our love for them, and trhat helps us get through it.

Passion4poodles...His love was so pure and unconditional, and it was a gift I will never forget. I loved him with all of my heart.

Spoospirit...It was one of the hardest thing I have ever done. I could not be with him, because I felt if I watched him draw his last breath that I would die with him. He was very tuned in to my moods, so if I had been there it would have only upset him anyway. My fiance, my Mom and my eldest son stayed with him and all came home with broken hearts but knowing we did the right thing.

Thank you all for your kindness and lovely words about my boy


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ohhhh, what a sweet, sweet looking boy! I LOVE that first shot of him. Sorry to hear about what happened, I know how sad/devastating that is. But, the love they give us always stays with us. My first dog, I got at 7 years old, and she passed when I was 17, I have never forgotten her! I am glad you got to love him for the time you had and he had you to love him. He sure looks like he loved being your pal.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Ohhhh, what a sweet, sweet looking boy! I LOVE that first shot of him. Sorry to hear about what happened, I know how sad/devastating that is. But, the love they give us always stays with us. My first dog, I got at 7 years old, and she passed when I was 17, I have never forgotten her! I am glad you got to love him for the time you had and he had you to love him. He sure looks like he loved being your pal.


Thank you. Isn't it wonderful that you got your girl at seven and still had ten years with her? 

We were inseparable. He got me through my marriage breaking down after 22 years, and would know I was going to cry before I did. He would get up on my knee and begin to lick my face where the tears were going to fall. He was my sanity when my kids all moved away and my nest was empty. And he saw me through the awkwardness of dating again after I had long forgotten how to do it. Then he helped me fall in love with my soul mate by accepting him and trusting him and never being jealous of him. I htink he has always been one of my guardian angels.


----------



## Eklectic (Nov 9, 2009)

He was a beautiful friend!
Having gone through that just a few months ago, I can share your pain.
Aren't we lucky that they came into our lives!


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

What a sweet looking boy, Arreau! It never fails to amaze me how our beloved pets touch our lives. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Eklectic said:


> He was a beautiful friend!
> Having gone through that just a few months ago, I can share your pain.
> Aren't we lucky that they came into our lives!


So, so blessed. It was quite a few years ago, and I will always remember him. Just out of the blue I will think of something he did that put a huge smile on my face. It took quite a while before the tears were replaced with smiles, and even with the pain of losing him, knowing I would not have ever traded the seven years I had with him, even with that pain a part of loving him. (Does that make sense?) I hope your pain is softening now too!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Tess said:


> What a sweet looking boy, Arreau! It never fails to amaze me how our beloved pets touch our lives. Thanks for sharing!


My pleasure Tess. Asia would be happy to know he is still touching people!


----------



## deena1927 (Oct 16, 2013)

Gorgeous Boy!!! Definitely smiling in the first picture! How precious. I am so glad he was in your life. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you...it is my pleasure. Nice to be able to share him and let people get to know him a little.


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

What a beautiful baby boy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## deena1927 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you Calarche! Very much appreciated!!


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh I love whippets! Your baby was especially beautiful! What a sweet face!


----------

